# Salt blocks for goats?



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone ever actually tried this. I've always heard that loose salt is needed for goats but since accepted wisdom is sometimes just wrong information repeated a lot, I would like to know if anyone ever actually tired it. 
My goats make a mess of their loose minerals and do not seem to use them much. However the few times they have had access to the horse's blocks, they loved them.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

MIne love the horses mineral blocks and salt blocks too. But I still keep the loose out for them. I think it's more of a "oh! something new we haven't destroyed yet" thing with the blocks. I can really see where they can't lick enough off of them with their little smooth tongues. I even have loose horse minerals out for the same reason with horses. Those blocks are for cows with rough tongues.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The horse minerals and solid blocks aren't the same formulation as goat loose mineral. 

I put out only about 1/3 cup of loose mineral every couple of days in the mineral feeder. That way, it's always fresh.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Our breeder puts those little round salt licks that you use for like a rabbit out. They lick on them here and there. At shows we tried to because it makes them actually drink the water.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

I have the small horse blocks set up around the barn and paddock, for goats that like them, and plenty of them do. They aren't optimal, have a pretty low copper content as opposed loose minerals formulated for goats, but what the heck, it won't hurt them. Whatever gets some copper into them. I also keep the loose mineral feeders full, but I use UltraMin by Equis, which is a horse formula, but close or better than the formula of most goat specific blends. The does also get a complete feed every day that contains a good blend of protein, minerals, and copper, Equis Complete. I don't force copper, they all have plenty of choices to get what they need, and everyone is healthy, sleek and happy.

Equis Feed


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

we usually put out a trace mineral/salt block for the goats along with mineral in the feed and loose mineral available in feeders. 
The goats lick them up so they must be good for something.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

We always keep a small amount of loose mineral in the 2 sided black mineral dishes & some baking soda in the other side.
I never used the blocks because then my goats won't go for the loose stuff which I think is better for them. 
I started using the Replamin though & they aren't eating much of the mineral now so since they are getting what they need with the replamin a salt block might be a good idea but never used them before so I don't know.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I have used salt blocks before. They like little depressions in them and, when I kept one next to the water trough, they would splash water onto it so that is settled in those depressions and then drink that.

Accepted wisdom sometimes has a reason. Even cows, with their rough tongues, son't get enough mineral from blocks, so the cattlemen around here feed loose minerals.

Elsevier

In this study, it shows that consumption of minerals was 10% LESS when the mineral was provided in block form. 

This study also found that goats consumed less mineral when in block form than when in loose form (although they consumed the most when it was added to their drinking water.)

ScienceDirect.com - Small Ruminant Research - Acceptability of mineral supplements by West African dwarf goats

Hope this helps.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

I have goats that won't use either the blocks or the loose minerals. As my Vet said, don't waste your money. For salt 2-4 Saltine Crackers a day and left over veggies/fruit and fir tree trimming will do. Mimmick the natural food and a few crackers.


----------



## crazy4equines (Apr 15, 2012)

I use only salt/mineral blocks and I have never had any problems with them and I have seen all of my goats licking on it at some point in the day, usually after they eat their grain.


----------

